# Para Ripley, nueva Ibis 29er......



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Por fin la compañia Ibis Cycles da luz con un modelo de ruedas 29 inches , se tardaron un poco con respecto a la competencia pero ya pronto los ciclistas que gustan de las 29 tendrán otra excelente alternativa .

El auge y demanda por las bicis de montaña 29 ya nadie lo para , va creciendo en forma mas rápida de lo esperado , la gran ventaja es que con la competencia entre las marcas poco a poco a las 29 les van quitando los "peros " que muchos ciclistas tradicionales ( 26) le poníamos .

Ibis nombró a su primer modelo de 29 en doble suspensión la* RIPLEY 29er* la cual incorpora algunas características interesantes como el DW link 2 XC , les adjunto el link de Ibis para mas información.

Saludos.

the last biker

Ripley 29 | Bikes | Ibis Cycles US


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No me gustó el diseño, parece una Santa Cruz. Perdió el "Mojo" no creen? ya no se parece ni a una mojo ni a una HD, el diseño era algo que diferenciaba grandemente a Ibis. 
Del desempeño, pues seguramente será excelente, pero como es una bici que sólo he visto en fotos, ni tengo, ni tendré, ni la he pesado, ni sé cuanto cuesta, ni la vendo (así que no me manden MP´s por favor), pues no ´tengo nada qué decir al respecto, pero seguramente será una chulada. 

Pero en cuanto a diseño... me quedo con mi Mojo SL

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> Por fin la compañia Ibis Cycles da luz con un modelo de ruedas 29 inches , se tardaron un poco con respecto a la competencia pero ya pronto los ciclistas que gustan de las 29 tendrán otra excelente alternativa .
> 
> ...


Gracias por el post. Aunque no soy un fan de Ibis, me gustó el diseño.... se me hizo interesante que usen los ecentricos, aunque la verdad no entiendo mucho mecanicamente de eso. Creo que es bueno que innoven. Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Gracias por el post. Aunque no soy un fan de Ibis, me gustó el diseño.... se me hizo interesante que usen los ecentricos, aunque la verdad no entiendo mucho mecanicamente de eso. Creo que es bueno que innoven. Saludos


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Asi es Zozaya , tenían que sacar algo innovador , ésta bici nada tiene que ver con las Mojo tradicionales , es otro modelo , otro nombre y seguramente también otro boleto y dado que es 29er la demanda (por lo menos en USA ..) va a estar fuerte y el precio será muy competitivo .

Respecto al tema del Dw link 2XC tienes razón está interesante , a la vista se ve muy simple y limpio al no tener links y lo concerniente , por otro lado van a prescindir de los baleros sellados y meter casquillos o bujes al mas puro estilo de Turner bikes , este sistema de los casquillos está super probado y es muy confiable .

Aunque parezca una tontería o algo irrelevante pero el hecho de que tiene donde instalar tu anfora o batería de lámparas me parece magnífico.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> No me gustó el diseño, parece una Santa Cruz. Perdió el "Mojo" no creen? ya no se parece ni a una mojo ni a una HD, el diseño era algo que diferenciaba grandemente a Ibis.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja ... ¿ a cual SantaCruz le ves parecido ? , además parecer una SantaCruz es un honor y no un demérito , SC es una de las mejores marcas con historia y prosapia y sus bicis son de lo mas reconocido en el mundo del Mtbike.
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Asi es Zozaya , tenían que sacar algo innovador , ésta bici nada tiene que ver con las Mojo tradicionales , es otro modelo , otro nombre y seguramente también otro boleto y dado que es 29er la demanda (por lo menos en USA ..) va a estar fuerte y el precio será muy competitivo .
> 
> ...


En cuanto a balero vs bushing, no soy mecánico, yo confío en que es mas importante la implementación que el método en teoría. Creo que usando cualquiera de los dos métodos se pueden hacer bicis muy buenas.

Creo que una ventaja que tiene el cuadro trasero (igual, a mi poco entender) es que va a favorecer que sea mas rígido lateralmente, no?

Esteticamente, a cada quien le puede gustar o no, pero a mi me gustó mas este diseño que el de la Mojo.

Cuando te la vas a comprar? Es mas, le pones los Magura MT8 para empezar a amarrar diferentes posts....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Muy moninsqui, esteticamente me parece mas a una Evil en dieta... aunque nada que ver. Roberto, piensa en los baleros excentricos como si fueran minilinks (o mas bien microlinks) desconosco cuales sean las ventajas mecanicas o cinematicas o como se diga, pero me imagino que una de ellas es utilizar baleron mas grandes que seria imposible con bielas. Me recuerda a una corsair que ocupaba unas minilinks muy pegados unos de otros.

Me gusta que el shock no usa bujes, sino una montura a la spech y me imagino que la montura se pone con baleros al triangulo trasero. Ya no ha necesidad (o necedad) de usar needle bearings.

Se ve fuera del diseño de Ibis pero atractiva al final.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Muy moninsqui, esteticamente me parece mas a una Evil en dieta... aunque nada que ver. Roberto, piensa en los baleros excentricos como si fueran minilinks (o mas bien microlinks) desconosco cuales sean las ventajas mecanicas o cinematicas o como se diga, pero me imagino que una de ellas es utilizar baleron mas grandes que seria imposible con bielas. Me recuerda a una corsair que ocupaba unas minilinks muy pegados unos de otros.
> 
> Me gusta que el shock no usa bujes, sino una montura a la spech y me imagino que la montura se pone con baleros al triangulo trasero. Ya no ha necesidad (o necedad) de usar needle bearings.
> 
> Se ve fuera del diseño de Ibis pero atractiva al final.


Si, vi y lei que los eccentricos reemplazaban los minilinks. No se ve nada mal esta bici...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mas aqui....

Ibis Unveils New Ripley Full Suspension 29′er - Bike Rumor


----------



## fran1981 (Jan 19, 2009)

muy bonita!


----------

